# Northern CA anyone want to adopt



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

If you are anyone you know would like to adopt in the Bay Area, please let me know. New life sanctuary has many rats who are loving and darling and need homes. They are laboratory rescues and desperately appreciate love. Let me know.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

BEST WISHES. I will look them up. I really can't get anymore babies right now (already with 8!) but I've always kind of dreamed of a rescue lab rat. I hope they all find great homes!


----------

